# N scale base



## vince.warchol (2 mo ago)

I tried plywood but the train kept derailing from vibration. Would foam work better?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi Vince,

Can you give us a little more info? I'm not sure any surface would be so bad as to cause derailments from vibration. I used extruded foam from Home Depot (Owens Corning brand). But I'm not sure why vibration would be bad enough to cause problems. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I am comes by to offer more help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's not really enough information for us
to be certain of what's causing the derails.

Usually derails result from an uneven track.
The plywood would not be a cause in itself
unless it is warped. However, if you nailed
or tacked the track to it
you could have damaged the track. Turnouts
are also a major cause of derails. More
details and/or pics would be a big help.

Foam atop the plywood would be a very
good option. Plain ole Elmer's white glue
can be used to 'hold' the track in place...but
use it, or any other adhesive VERY SPARINGLY.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vince.warchol said:


> I tried plywood but the train kept derailing from vibration. Would foam work better?


vince;
Plywood won't derail your train, unless the plywood is moving, like if you bump into the edge of the plywood. What is vibrating? If the plywood is vibrating, something other than the passage of a model train must be making the plywood vibrate. What's under the plywood? Is it on a frame, legs, sawhorses?

No, foam won't behave much different than plywood. The foam used as a base for model railroads, called "Extruded foam insulation board" is quite rigid, and fairly hard. Whatever force is vibrating the plywood, assuming the same support structure, and location, would vibrate the foam sheet the same way as the plywood sheet.

More information from you, and a few photos showing your plywood, track, and whatever's under the plywood might help.
There are directions for attaching photos to your posts at the beginning of the "Forum News Updates & Help" section. You need to click on the "full forum listing" link at the top right of the forum's home page. Then scroll down to the Forum News Updates & Help, and click on that.

Traction Fan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

vince.warchol said:


> I tried plywood but the train kept derailing from vibration. Would foam work better?


What would work better is finding and eliminating the source of vibration.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

an just like that gone in the wind.....................


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I dunno. It's only been 4 days since his initial post. Perhaps he had plans for the holiday weekend and hasn't had time to hop back on.


----------



## vince.warchol (2 mo ago)

I take the train down every season. It feels like the track is smooth at the junctions. It seems mostly in the curves where it happens.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

vince.warchol said:


> I take the train down every season. It feels like the track is smooth at the junctions. It seems mostly in the curves where it happens.


Your joiners aren't tight enough. Solder all the track together, and you won't have any more problems.


----------

